# bedroom photoshoot (NSFW)



## goodoneian (Nov 17, 2008)

one of my friends was nice enough to let me take pictures of her today, here's some of what i came up with. any suggestions or anything for next time i do something like this?

(sorry if these are inappropriate in any way, i wasn't too sure)

1.






2. (kinda dark i know :/)





3. 





all of them were lit by 1 sb80dx shot through an 18x26 softbox

only post was converting raw to jpeg and desaturating


----------



## laam999 (Nov 17, 2008)

I like, like you said #2 is too dark but otherwise I think they are well taken


----------



## robbie_vlad (Nov 17, 2008)

I think they are really good (not just because said girls is really hot). The only thing that I dont like is whats been stated, the darkness of the second shot, but thats an easy fix. As for suggestions for next time, I would say get a shot of her back (laying down/kneeling/w.e. you want) just to mix it up. Great shots.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice work.  I don't mind #2 having more shadow than light, it adds some mystery.  I wouldn't call it too dark, because the parts of her that are lit, are not underexposed.


----------



## Thru_These_Eyes (Nov 17, 2008)

Those are pretty nice shots. I do like the darkness on #2, and I wouldn't change the lighting of it besides maybe seeing a little more of her face. Great shots!


----------



## Ejazzle (Nov 17, 2008)

awesome shots! Let's see more


----------



## goodoneian (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks everyone  

i guess the darkness works for the second one, my initial thought was i wish i had the softbox a little more in front of her. now the only thing i don't about them is how my wall is in focus, but that's due to my small amount of working space so oh well. 

if anyone's interested there's more on my flickr which is linked in my sig


----------



## Puscas (Nov 17, 2008)

Great work. I like 'm a lot and yes, she's a great model. Just 2 little things: in the second one her head looks really big (is that me, her, or the angle?) And try different poses next time, these are pretty generic imho. (but that's not a bad thing when you're starting with shoots like these)






pascal


----------



## itsanaddiction (Nov 17, 2008)

I really like # 3. Also I looked at your flicker and the ones with the white background seem to work the best. You should post those as well!


----------



## andrew99 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice shots!  In number 1 I think the crop is too tight, I think it would be better not to chop her legs like that.  Also, is it just me or is there some wide-angle lens effect/distortion?  Her head looks a little to large on #2, as if you used a wide angle lens..?  Other than that, I like the shots and I like the tones!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 17, 2008)

I think they are good #1 may be a touch too tight #2 the darkness works for me, and you are a lucky chap she is a beautiful young lady


----------



## DianaO (Nov 17, 2008)

May I ask what lens you had on here? I checked out your flickr too and there seems to be quite a bit of lens distortion going on.


----------



## goodoneian (Nov 17, 2008)

as far as cropping goes on number 1, that's pretty true to the original. unfortunately i cut off a bit of her legs when i took it, cause it was just a test shot for lighting but i ended up liking how it looked.

the lens is a sigma 17-70mm @17mm for most of them. i know there's a decent amount of distortion but i kind of like that i "effect" i guess, plus i had no room to use anything else. i probably should have corrected number 2 some though.


----------



## Brutus (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd try to get her entire body in frame. Those cut off legs are a bit distracting.


----------

